# Betta Condo



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

If you were using a betta condo, what would be the smallest tank you would use it in?
I was also wondering, where you can find a Condo
("Penn-Plax Betta Condo") in stores?
(Preferably Petco, Petsmart, Walmart, etc.)

http://www.arcatapet.com/fullsize/2001.jpg
or
http://cdn1.ioffer.com/img/item/720/233/76/T3PolHxAdEQT5vo.jpg
for pictures.

Thanks


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I've seen those at one of my LFS.Its REALLY small for all the bettas it can hold.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

That actually scares me,


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I have question, How does the betta get air?


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Why would you want to use that???? No offense. But that is not an appropriate home AT all.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

That is NOT an okay betta home. Try dividing 20g 4 ways if you wanna go that route! That was under a gallon for all four bettas combined! yuck!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

That is not good for a betta to live in. I can understand a breeder getting it for pics for only a few minutes but it shouldn't be a home for bettas.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I really can't keep my 10g tank clean for more than a day with two dividers in it and they just keep fogging up. I think I might have to re-home my three boys because I wasn't expecting to get this busy when I got them, and I really don't have time to clean each section every other day.
I can not buy any other tanks. I'm not even supposed to have the one I have now.
I need a way to more efficiently divide my tank or I have to get rid of them.
My dad WILL flush them if it gets out of hand, dead OR alive.
k
Bye.


----------



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

I wasn't sure what you meant by "fogging up," but have you tried a different filter? My tank would get scum on the surface very quickly so I bought a TOM internal mini filter ($12 or $14 at petsmart.) It cleared it right up. It says it can control up to 5 gals, so what if you saved up and got 2? you could put one on each side, and that might help keep you tank much cleaner.

*edit* didn't realize you said you have THREE boys, but what if you still got 2 TOM's and put on on each end of the tank? it should still do the trick, plus they're extremly quiet filters.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is a TOM? Is it a Tetra Mini?


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

They can't breathe! T_T


----------



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

TOM is the brand name, it just says TOM aquarium products on the package. It's been a REALLY nice filter so far...MUCH better than my old Tetra Whisper 3i, MUCH quieter too!


----------



## natashahickey (Mar 21, 2010)

how are they supposed to breathe? or swim? or hide? or move?! :shake:


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd go with smallvle's advice. Just get a few more filters if you can save up for them.

If you can't save up for them you could always just buy a huge pickle jar/hurricane vase at the store, a yard sale, or find one that you or your family already has (try asking your grandparents) and keep one of your guys in there till you can figure the whole mysterious fogging phenomena out or afford the filters. =]

Also what kind of dividers do you have? If you have plexiglass/acrylic dividers you might not have enough holes drilled in.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I have seen some stupid stuff on the market in the past... but seriously? *facepalm til I bleed*


----------

